# هــــــــــــــــــــام جــــــــــــــــــــدا ::::: قبـــــل أن تكـتــب موضـــوعـــــا جـديـــــدا



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زملائى و زميلاتى المهندسين الأعزاء ..

من خلال متابعتي للملتقى في الفتره الماضيه لاحظت أن هناك أسئله تتكرر عن موضوع معين وإستفسارات تجدها وتجد الإجابه عنها مسبقا من خلال إستفسار أحد الأعضاء وإجابة الأخوان عنها ..


ولكن تجد أكثر من سؤال وإستفسار في أمر واحد ومعين وتجدها في الصفحة الأولي أيضا ..
لذلك خاصية البحث ستوفر علينا جميعا عناء السؤال وطرح الإستفسار والإنتظار حتى يجيب أحد الزملاء عن الإستفسار .. بينما تجد نفس إستفسارك قد طرح مسبقا وتجد إجابات مفيده جدا من خلال المناقشات التي طرحت حول موضوع إستفسارك وقد تجد لها أكثر من موضوع جميعها تتحدث عن نفس الإستفسار وتجد الإجابات الوافيه والكافيه التي تفيدك أكثر من الطرح الحالي للإستفسار ..




قبل ان تكتب موضوعا جديدا استخدم خاصية البحث


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php




وذلك كي تستفيد من المواضيع الموجودة ..
وكي توفر عليك وعلينا الوقت والجهد والعودة الى البحث في مواضيع استوفيت وقتلت بحثا​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 يناير 2010)

*هام جدا قبل كتابه اي موضوع*

هام جدا قبل كتابه اي موضوع

* قانون رقم 1: يرجى أن يكون عنوان موضوعك واضحاً ويدل على الموضوع .
* قانون رقم 2: يرجى ان لا يكون العنوان كلمات عامة مثل ( الرجاء المساعدة ,سؤال هام , ساعدوني , .... إلخ ).
* قانون رقم 3: يرجى أن تكون كل مشاركة او سؤال في القسم المخصص له في المنتدى .
* قانون رقم 4: يرجى عدم تكرار الموضوع او السؤال في اكثر من قسم .
* قانون رقم 5: عدم طرح المواضيع التخريبيه من فيروسات او باتشات او برامج تخص تخطي البروكسي .

إذا لم تتبع هذه القوانين فإن موضوعك سيتعرض للحذف أو الإغلاق . ​


----------

